# 2003 Gaggia Classic



## LukeH998 (Apr 24, 2020)

What's the going price for a fairly old Classic, 2003, recently fully stripped, cleaned and rebuilt with all new seals? Otherwise standard and in good working order


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

LukeH998 said:


> What's the going price for a fairly old Classic, 2003, recently fully stripped, cleaned and rebuilt with all new seals? Otherwise standard and in good working order
> 
> <img alt="IMG_20200904_073826.thumb.jpg.2242e781e2f8c8b5dd06ea647e78e281.jpg" data-fileid="44786" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_09/IMG_20200904_073826.thumb.jpg.2242e781e2f8c8b5dd06ea647e78e281.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Around £200 + postage on Ebay. Less here but no fees.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

I paid £215 for my 2006 model. Mine included PID, Ranchillo Steam Wand, PortaFilter Bottomless PortaFilter, couple of standard baskets and a blind basket. So based on that i'd say about £150. (or take your chances on Ebay)

Nb the external vent tube is also missing on your picture.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I think you'd get £200 on eBay £150 on here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LukeH998 (Apr 24, 2020)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> I paid £215 for my 2006 model. Mine included PID, Ranchillo Steam Wand, PortaFilter Bottomless PortaFilter, couple of standard baskets and a blind basket. So based on that i'd say about £150. (or take your chances on Ebay)
> 
> Nb the external vent tube is also missing on your picture.


 Not realised that, thanks!


----------



## Bob Geldof 85 (Sep 7, 2020)

Agree with others. Think you can get £200-£225 on Ebay. There's usually 2 or 3 Gaggia Classics on at any given point. So keep checking and you'll eventually see one that is of comparable condition and similar year etc.

I got my 2003 hardly-used Gaggia Classic for £130 on FB (would have been £150 but I got the train to collect it). Spent £20 on a replacement brass shower screen holder, but the rest cleaned up like new with very little effort. It's my first Gaggia Classic, and only took me 1-2 hours to fully take it apart and re-assemble when I was giving the boiler and all the seals a once-over.


----------

